# German Shorthair questions



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Guys!

need some behavior modification advice. Been working with this GS i rescued and he is great. Seems to be catching on to things pretty quick. However, he still will not go to a kennel and barks his head off when the door rings or someone walks in the house. Would you use a collar to correct the barking and what should I do about the kennel thing.

LA


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Define "will not go to a kennel"

is this an indoor plastic crate or a outside metal kennel? When you say will not go to a kennel, do you mean he will not enter it on his own? How old is the dog? Do you have any history on the dog?

These questions will help with what your next step is


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I trained mine (but I had him from a pup) to go to a crate by feeding him in it. If he doesn't want to go in, he's going to be hungry. But I also leave it open and never use it as a punishment. Its his safe spot. He has chew toys, a blanket, and his food and water in there. 
As far as barking when the doorbell rings? Let me know, although I like dogs to bark when strangers come around.


----------

